# Wild water sources



## Raven1998 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ive been wondering if anyone knew alternatives on the west coast to buying bottled water or filling water up at fountains and what not. 
Maybe like wells in national forests or other sort of off road spickets and refill locations.


----------



## Cirno9 (Oct 14, 2014)

You can pick up water straight from the streams if you boil it they even have some heavy filters for it if you really wanted to do that (like the oko filter) but there is always a way to purify your water even in the wild all you need is a layer of charcoal, sand, gravel and filter it through there as well. The west coast is filled with nice streams and rivers you can source from.


----------



## Hylyx (Oct 14, 2014)

I really want a lifestraw: http://www.buylifestraw.com/ for just that reason. There are definitely a few places that have natural, potable springs (Manitou Springs, CO and Olympia, WA are 2 of my favorites). But otherwise it's definitely best to filter random water. 
And Cirno, while that's good for removing particulates, it won't kill/remove any bacteria. Bleach (8 drops per gallon of water, and let it sit for a bit) or iodine tablets are a sure way of doing that.


----------



## Tude (Oct 15, 2014)

Helyx said:


> I really want a lifestraw: http://www.buylifestraw.com/ for just that reason. There are definitely a few places that have natural, potable springs (Manitou Springs, CO and Olympia, WA are 2 of my favorites). But otherwise it's definitely best to filter random water.
> And Cirno, while that's good for removing particulates, it won't kill/remove any bacteria. Bleach (8 drops per gallon of water, and let it sit for a bit) or iodine tablets are a sure way of doing that.



That thing looks pretty cool! Just had a Field & Stream open up near me - will check it out!


----------



## goldendose (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the Katadyn 'MyBottle' - very similar to that LifeStraw

bleach works.... but from what I gather it should be used only in a last resort/survival sort of situation! Aquamira drops are better for your health


----------



## oar do well (Oct 16, 2014)

this is a great resource for finding real spring water http://www.findaspring.com 
here is california: http://www.findaspring.com/category/archives/california/ 
and the comments have 'field' reports from people.


----------

